# Returning foreign fighters



## CQB (Jan 22, 2017)

So now the cleanup begins & there will be a few more. There's one Australian who wants to return, Scott Cotton, who has a child born in Syria and a Syrian wife. Below is a copy of  an article from todays paper as it's behind a paywall.

"Somewhere deep in the frozen plains of northern Syria a young Queenslander shivers in the cold and dreams of home. Scott Cotton — or his newly adopted name Muhajid Muhajid — is one of a growing number of Australian jihadists eager to return now that the fight against Bashir al Assad is all but lost and oblivion on the Syrian battlefield looms.

In Cotton’s case, however, there is an obstacle — he is one of thousands of foreign fighters who have sired children to local women, in Cotton’s case a girl believed to be about two years old.

In November, Australia’s most notorious jihadist Neil Prakash stumbled across the Turkish border incognito and bearing false papers in what authorities believe was an attempt to flee the fight. It was a revealing moment. If true believers like Prakash were throwing in the towel what must morale be like among the lower ranks?

The looming exodus of Australian fighters has created a problem for Australian officials that goes well beyond the obvious security concerns their arrival home presents. In October ASIO revealed that up to 70 Australian children were thought to have been caught in the Syrian-Iraq conflict zone.

“(They) have either travelled to Syria or Iraq or a surrounding country with their Australian parents or have been born to Australian parents while in the conflict zone,” ASIO Director-General Duncan Lewis said.

These children are entitled to Australian citizenship as well as all the support and care the government can muster and which children exposed to the brutality of conflict might normally expect.

Like Prakash, Scott Cotton joined the Syrian jihad relatively early when enthusiasm for the cause was at its highest and the fight looked winnable. Like a lot of Queensland radicals Cotton threw his lot in with Jabhat al Nusra, al-Qa’ida’s official affiliate on the Syrian battlefield. Now it seems he’s had enough.

“He didn’t get what he signed up for,” his friend said. “(Jabhat al Nusra) want to kill him; petrol dealers want to kill him. He’s got no home, no allowance, no nothing.’’ "


It's occurring elsewhere as well.

Indonesian authorities detain 17 nationals returning from Syria


----------



## digrar (Jan 22, 2017)

Converted to Islam in Wacol Gaol while on a stint for armed robbery. He's a 5 star peanut.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 22, 2017)

Out asshat government is willing to welcome all our jihadi fucks with open arms.   The previous government wanted to strip them of their citizenship but the current bleeding hearts this kind they can be rehabbed.  Fuck then all, leave then to rot in the desert.


----------



## digrar (Jan 22, 2017)

This rolled gold fuck nugget is born and bred. We can't strip his citizenship. But the AFP will charge him and he will end up back in prison.


----------



## CQB (Jan 22, 2017)

digrar said:


> Converted to Islam in Wacol Gaol while on a stint for armed robbery. He's a 5 star peanut.



I see you've read the full article & I couldn't agree more. He will hopefully be charged with treason.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 22, 2017)

digrar said:


> This rolled gold fuck nugget is born and bred. We can't strip his citizenship. But the AFP will charge him and he will end up back in prison.



Most of our born and bred get caught before they fuck off or ate a JDAM.  I think most of ours are dual citizens.


----------



## digrar (Jan 22, 2017)

Similar profile to ours.


----------



## CQB (Jan 23, 2017)

My barrack room law degree makes me think that the wife has no chance, being Syrian. The baby, being now a dual national, can have the Australian citizenship cancelled. As for him, Rob Stary, our resident lawyer to the faithful will grab another customer. Hopefully JaN will assist humanity and dispatch this turd.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 23, 2017)

I'd like to know if he has renounced his AU citizenship like a lot of the foreign fighters there have. That would be the kicker but there's something about not letting someone be stateless too so I'm not totally sure off the top of my head how it would all work.

Personally I think he should have some testicular fortitude and stay until his last breath (which would be hopefully soon).


----------



## Gunz (Jan 23, 2017)

Gutless cunts. They dug their hole. If governments had any stones they'd automatically revoke citizenship and deny reentry, period, for anybody who joins a designated terror organization. In Australia that very much includes Jabhat Al Nusra. The fucking yellow bastards should've martyred themselves when they had the chance.


Jabhat al-Nusra |  	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 Australian National Security


----------



## CQB (Jan 23, 2017)

There's the thorny question of leaving a person stateless, which is the rub. Previous contestants have tried passport lotto and not won the prize.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 23, 2017)

They should issue out hammers to Customs agents and just let them hit these turds over the head. Be about the same as what they did to the Iraqis and Syrians.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2017)

CQB said:


> There's the thorny question of leaving a person stateless, which is the rub. Previous contestants have tried passport lotto and not won the prize.



Can't be stateless if they are having a dirt nap.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 24, 2017)

Curious to see what happens this year on the prosecution of Adam Brookman, his case is the first returning foreign fighters being charged under AUS newer terrorism laws, should set the stage for the rest....


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 24, 2017)

CQB said:


> There's the thorny question of leaving a person stateless, which is the rub. Previous contestants have tried passport lotto and not won the prize.


Just tell him he is Syrian, you can strip citizenship via a treason charge.  Politicians are just too gutless.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 25, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> ...Politicians are just too gutless.



(Yep. One of the reasons I voted for Trump). We may see other countries, beset by terrorism and the influx of illegal immigrants, kicking out some of these politicians who seem to pander to anybody with a sob story, including ex-Jihadists who want to come home and live off the public funds.


----------

